# Jan Wegener: EOS R6 in The Field!



## YuengLinger (Feb 10, 2021)

Excellent insights. Helped me better appreciate a camera I've had for almost six months.

EOS R6 - Are 20 Megapixels enough? Canon EOS R6 in the field - Bird Photography review - YouTube


----------

